# My new prs 305 is home!!



## fatherjacques (Sep 17, 2006)

Only one word after 15 minutes of playing. *WOW!*

This guitar is simply perfect. I have been waiting for a long time for a 25 1/2 scale PRS. I can't beleive I finally got one. I thought that nothing would beat my Jeff Beck Master Built and after 15 minutes the PRS did it. I am not a Single Coil purist though. However a good sound is a good soundkksjur


----------



## sivs (Aug 5, 2009)

Very cool guitar! How strat-y does it sound? What's the body wood?


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Prs*

WOW !!!! is right.. man that is a beauty, love the color, and the shape.. looks like a great player you have. Injoy!!!


Rick


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

The grain on that top is amazing. Congrats!!

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Thats hot. PRS guitars have been some of my fave since I first saw them hanging in STeve's in Toronto back in 89' when I lived there going to school.

They continue to turn out some amazing new models year after year!

AJC


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

That has got to be the finest piece of alder I've ever seen.

http://www.prsguitars.com/305/specs.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

Un-freak-ing beliveable. Can you do some clips some time? I'm absolutely dying to hear how that 305 sounds.


----------



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

Stunning! 

Is it a bolt on or set neck, I can't quite tell from that pic...?

I've never liked the PRS headstocks or the damn birds... however, his one has a dead sexy vibe for sure... VERY NICE!


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

WEEZY said:


> Is it a bolt on or set neck, I can't quite tell from that pic...?


If you follow the link Robert1950 posted, here's one of the shots...


----------



## fatherjacques (Sep 17, 2006)

iaresee said:


> Un-freak-ing beliveable. Can you do some clips some time? I'm absolutely dying to hear how that 305 sounds.


All I can say right now is that I can't put it down. I am not able to do a clip for now. However more I play more I like it. Just to say that my Strat is a Master Built Fender Jeff beck and the PRS is as good for the Strat sounds and more versatile. The neck is not too thin but a little bit fatter than my Jeff Beck strat which is itself a little fatter than a regular Strat. More like a Fatter regular neck carve that comes on the PRS 24 frets. This PRS is really different than any other PRS I have owned (Including a 513) Think about a Strat with all the suatain you ever wanted and a usable bridge pickup than could rivals a P90, a tele or a mini humbucker when you have the right settings. I was also very surprised to see how easy is the access to the high frets.


----------



## SuperFlyinMonke (Jul 27, 2009)

Get off the internet and go play with your masterpiece of artwork. I love the Private Stock PRS stuff. That is truly beautiful. Congrats. HNGD!


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Prs*

Found this Demo video, Haven't heard it yet but thought i would post for others too check out

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6ppLt2r-5o


----------



## fatherjacques (Sep 17, 2006)

I was about to post it. I would say mine sounds darker than that. However this give a good idea. Especially for the Sustain:smile:


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Congratulations Fatherjacques. That's a beautiful guitar and I agree with the others, post some clips when you have the time.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

damn, son!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

What a beauty! Congats!


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

WOW that's the first PRS that I actually like


----------



## ampjunkie (Jul 30, 2009)

Nice looking guitar. What's the approximate street price for these things? Also, it looks like it has a set neck -- not bolt-on -- so I am curious how authentic the strat tones are out of it ...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

ampjunkie said:


> Nice looking guitar. What's the approximate street price for these things? Also, it looks like it has a set neck -- not bolt-on -- so I am curious how authentic the strat tones are out of it ...


I haven't played one but I watched a Youtube demo and the Strat tones were awesome.

I don't think the set neck has any detrimental impact to the "Stratishness".


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

ampjunkie said:


> What's the approximate street price for these things?


This is the only price reference I've seen so far: http://forums.birdsandmoons.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59076



> Also, it looks like it has a set neck -- not bolt-on -- so I am curious how authentic the strat tones are out of it ...


I'm of the mind that a tight neck/body fit is essential in a bolt-on or a set neck -- so the transfer of vibrations should be approximately the same in either case, given their neck pockets are equally snug. More or less.  That what makes a Strat "Stratish" is the scale more than the bolts. But, MHO...


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

here is a USD price

http://www.starrsguitars.com/prs305.aspx


----------



## fatherjacques (Sep 17, 2006)

They sell between 2,300US$ and 3,200US$ depending if it was from the initial run or quality of wood.


----------

